# Antarctica



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

^^Partly it's again that matter of logistics. The best non-US bases are on the coast where they can be supplied by ship because other countries have not had the fleet of ski-equipped large planes to service their bases the US has had.

When I was there, other countries besides the US were using De Havilland Twin Otter planes in the Antarctic:









https://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=aaplw&p=Twin+Otter

By contrast, the workhorse for the US was the ski-equipped C-130









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_LC-130#mediaviewer/File:LC130-Takeoff-Greenland.swn.jpg

The Argentines have apparently been contracting with the Russians to resupply some of their bases with parachute drops:









http://en.mercopress.com/2013/02/16...-base-by-air-with-contracted-russian-aircraft

But you can bring a lot more "stuff" to the Antarctic (from building supplies to food) in a large cargo plane that can land and take-off there than with parachute drops.


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

British Antartic Teritorry








wikipedia

Rothera research station 








wikipedia


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

img


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great posts, guys!


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Mawson research station 








img source:classroom.antarctica.com

Australian icebreaker Aurora australis








img


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

French icebreaker L'Astrolabe 








img


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

^^












































https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...s5&sign=12nglp5s5&.crumb=qi5uCWS4wyS&fr=aaplw


----------



## Strokebow (Nov 20, 2010)

The Argentine Air Force has been operating C-130 (without skies) from Marambio Base since April 1970, though the first aircrafts to operate from that airstrip were Fokker F27. Beaver DHC-2, Twin Otter DHC-6, Douglas C-47 and Fokker F-28 operated there as well. Heavy helicopters (from the Air Force, the Navy and the Army) were also deployed at Marambio: CH-47 Chinook, Sikorsky S61 Sea King, Sikorsky S61-R12 (H-72) and Mil Mi-17E. These were complemented with Bell UH-1 Iroquois, Bell 212 Twin Huey and Eurocopter AS332 Super Puma.

Prior to that, the Naval Aviation routinely used aircraft in the continent. In February 1942 a modified (converted to hydroplane) Steraman 76 D-1 was the first navy airplane to operate in Antarctica. In February 1952 two Catalina PBY-5A of the Naval Aviation became the first aircraft to land in Antarctica from the continent. DC-3 were also used in the ´60.

The Air Force, on the other hand, used Avro Lincoln bombers to drop cargo before Marambio entered operations (1950-1970).

Hercules at Marambio (1970)



Douglas DC3/C47



Fokker F28 Fellowship operating in Marambio (1973).



Aerial view of Marambio Base





And the traditional Hercules low-pass

http://youtu.be/_snz9uwnD_E

Argentina has 6 year-round bases: Base Orcadas; Base Marambio; Base Carlini; Base Esperanza; Base San Martín; Base Belgrano II plus 7 summer bases: Base Brown; Base Matienzo; Base Primavera; Base Cámara; Base Melchior; Base Petrel; Base Decepción.



Orcadas, established in 22 February 1904 is the oldest base in the continent, and for 43 years (until 1947 when the British established the Signy Research Station) it was the only permanent human population in the continent.



Another important Argentine base is Esperanza (established in 1952) which is actually a small village, with kindergarten, elementary school (families live all year long in the base), hospital, FM radio station, church, etc. Eight children were born in Esperanza, including the first “Antartic-Argentine” Emilio Marcos Palma (7 January 1978).



Images from:
http://www.marambio.aq
http://culturademontania.com.ar
http://www.dna.gov.ar
http://www.mindef.gov.ar


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Signy research station 








img source:www.coolantarctica.com


----------



## Karpalak (Feb 6, 2015)

Must point out the Bulgarian territories there...


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

10 years anniversary since the beginning of the first winter-over in the French-Italian *Concordia station* :cheers:




























http://www.chefcarlos.org/article-31203390.html









http://www.gdargaud.net/Antarctica/index.html


----------



## kokoa (Jan 4, 2015)

*From Ushuaia, Tierra del Fuego, Argentina to Antarctica and back.*

Watch it in full screen with a resolution of 1080p to appreciate in full



> A video that captures the beauty of Antarctica, recorded by filmmaker Kalle Ljung of (Sweden) with the help of a drone. Kalle Ljung spent 16 days touring the continent with his 73 years old father, recording icebergs and Blue Whales in Antarctica.









> "We set sail from Ushuaia in Argentina around Cape Horn crossing the Drake Passage and then heading towards the Melchior archipelago in Antarctica. We spent 16 days there and we were able to meet the most incredible scenery and wildlife before returning to Ushuaia, Argentina"


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks for the update.


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

*Villa Las Estrellas*











*Population* : 80 winter , 150 summer


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Cyrillic script* is developed in the *First Bulgarian Empire* by Bulgarians. 



> *Monument of Cyrillic Writing to Be Erected in Antarctica
> 
> 15 December 2016*
> 
> ...


http://www.bta.bg/en/c/NW/id/1480725


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

Beautiful and Informative Posts! I too am fascinated by Antarctica. I compiled a few pics and a few sites that I've visited that I found to be interesting. Lastly, if someone wants, they can even invest and buy Antarctica dollars. The value is in US Dollars and you can buy them on eBay and they are indeed legal currency. One can convert them back to their own currency if they want to but if I can remember there is a time limit. 

McMurdo Station by Orin Salah, on Flickr[/IMG]


















Chapel of the Snows by Alan Light, on Flickr[/IMG]









Antarctica: McMurdo Station by Eli Duke, on Flickr[/IMG]



Photo Library from the United States Antarctic Program
https://photolibrary.usap.gov/#1-1

The Antarctic Sun : Official Newspaper in Antarctica 
https://antarcticsun.usap.gov/









For those interested in acquiring Antarctica Dollars
https://robertsworldmoneyblog.com/2013/07/19/cold-hard-cash-from-antarctica-part-1/









Photos from "coolantarctica.com"
https://www.coolantarctica.com/Bases/McMurdo/thumbs8.php


https://www.coolantarctica.com/Community/Antarcticans-database-project.php

Source: photos are from flickr as noted, wikipedia and coolantarctica


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

> *French icebreaker/patrol vessel L’Astrolabe starts maiden Antarctica mission*
> 
> *The French Navy’s new ice-breaking and patrol vessel L’Astrolabe started her first ever mission to Antarctica getting underway from her homeport at Port des Galets, in La Réunion, October 12.*
> 
> ...











http://www.polandatsea.com/partially-outfitted-polar-logistic-vessel-delivered-to-france/








https://www.meretmarine.com/fr/cont...du-patrouilleur-polaire-lastrolabe-concarneau








http://terreadelie-antarctique.blogspot.hr/2017/11/lastrolabe-quelques-photos-du-bateau-en.html?m=1


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

> *The Dumont d'Urville Station *(French: Base Dumont d'Urville) is a French scientific station in Antarctica on Île des Pétrels, archipelago of Pointe Géologie in Adélie Land. It is named after explorer Jules Dumont d'Urville since his expedition landed on Débarquement Rock in the Dumoulin Islands at the northeast end of the archipelogo on January 21, 1840. It is operated by the "French Polar Institute Paul-Émile Victor", a joint operation of French public and para-public agencies.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dumont_d'Urville_Station











http://en.meretmarine.com/lastrolabe-completes-first-mission-antarctica/179946


> *L’Astrolabe completes first mission to Antarctica*
> 
> Mer et Marine | Toute l'actualité maritime
> 1/07/2018
> ...


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

https://commons.m.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Icebreaker_Shirase_AGB-5003_05.JPG 


> *Icebreaker Shirase leaves for another voyage to Antarctica*
> 
> The icebreaker Shirase, operated by the Maritime Self-Defense Force, left Tokyo’s Harumi pier bound for Antarctica on Sunday.
> 
> ...











https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZpAIzXtF-0


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Two years old news but still interesting:

It’s summer in Antarctica, the season for science. But at Belgium’s futuristic research outpost in East Antarctica, not a single Belgian researcher is at work. A protracted dispute between the Belgian government and the private foundation that built and operates the *Princess Elisabeth Antarctica research station* has resulted in the cancellation of this year’s Belgian expedition to Antarctica. While the country’s polar scientists stew at home, the foundation’s president, celebrity adventurer Alain Hubert, is manning the station with a small crew.

At the heart of the dispute is a straightforward question: Who controls the Princess Elisabeth? The warring parties are not making it easy to find an answer. Some 15 legal actions have been launched between the government and Hubert’s foundation, says a spokesperson for Elke Sleurs, Belgian state secretary for science policy. Accusations about mismanagement, theft, and deceit are flying in the Belgian press.

The contretemps is a blow to scientists. “It’s terrible,” says Nicole van Lipzig of the University of Leuven in Belgium, whose team is missing out on measurements at the station’s cloud observatory. Foreign researchers, too, lament a squandered opportunity. “It’s ridiculous,” says Konrad Steffen, director of the Swiss Federal Institute for Forest, Snow and Landscape Research (WSL) in Birmensdorf, who visited the station to do research in 2012.
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/01/science-suffers-cold-war-over-polar-base 









https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/01/science-suffers-cold-war-over-polar-base


----------

